

Marc Andreessen tweets about YO - bevenky
https://twitter.com/pmarca/status/479521450869551104

======
justinreeves
So you could use YO like you would a missed call, maybe to get around the
charge of a text, but if you're on a smartphone, there's already plenty of
free texting apps. WhatsApp, Line, Telegram… You can just send short messages
though those instead. They aren't any more expensive…

